

Plant signalling: the opportunities and dangers of chemical communication - Mz
http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/7/2/161.full

======
throwaway000002
What's up with your postings on semiotics/biosemiosis? Are you a theorist
looking for discussion? Very few people are aware of the subtleties of the
field, and it all too often becomes washed down. If you're looking for a
really good, deep, introduction, which I feel doesn't dumb down the insight,
consider John Deely's Basics of Semiotics.

Good luck and best wishes with your explorations.

